# Gone to the Dogs (and cats)



## Sparrow (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry if this is a little long, but it's cute and _will_ make you smile.  

Help Wanted
A local business was looking for office help. They put a sign in the window, stating the following: "HELP WANTED. Must be able to type, must be good with a computer and must be bilingual. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer." 
A short time afterwards, a dog trotted up to the window, saw the sign and went inside. He looked at the receptionist and wagged his tail, then walked over to the sign, looked at it and whined. 
Getting the idea, the receptionist got the office manager. The office manager looked at the dog and was surprised, to say the least. However, the dog looked determined, so he lead him into the office. Inside, the dog jumped up on the chair and stared at the manager. 
The manager said, "I can't hire you. The sign says you have to be able to type." The dog jumped down, went to the typewriter and proceeded to type out a perfect letter. He took out the page and trotted over to the manager and gave it to him, then jumped back on the chair. The manager was stunned, but then told the dog, "The sign says you have to be good with a computer." 
The dog jumped down again and went to the computer. The dog proceeded to demonstrate his expertise with various programs and produced a sample spreadsheet and database and presented them to the manager. By this time the manager was totally dumb-founded! He looked at the dog and said, "I realize that you are a very intelligent dog and have some interesting abilities. However, I *still* can't give you the job." 
The dog jumped down and went to a copy of the sign and put his paw on the sentences that told about being an Equal Opportunity Employer. The manager said, "Yes, but the sign *also* says that you have to be bilingual." 
The dog looked at him straight in the face and said, "Meow."


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the joke Sparrow  - I gave me my first smile of the day! :jiggy:


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 18, 2008)

i really like that one :lol:


----------



## white page (Nov 18, 2008)

:thankyou::loveit::rofl:

Burst out laughing at the punch line .


----------



## NicNak (Nov 18, 2008)

Awwww, this is such a cute one!  I loved it too!  Thanks for sharing, it made me smile about this big


----------

